# First Furcon!! How do i sell my art?



## Soraslipheed (Oct 2, 2007)

This will be my first ever FurCon, Furry Weekend Atlanta, GA, and we can reserve a booth, but I dont know what goes on at furry conventions.. and how do i sell my artwork? I'm a minor so no yiffing fests, XD.

Do i make a bunch of copies of my sketches and photoshop pics? And should 
I like hand sign the photoshop pics i print or does it matter? 
Do i use high gloss prints? i heard they're hard to copy. And do i need to watermark or copyright or anything? 
Also i used to sign my name, but now I'm signing everything with Sora Slipheed since i use it so much. So.. how would i fix that on a painting?
And what do i do at the booth, just lay my pictures there?
Please help me :3  I'd really appreciate it, thank you!


----------



## Soraslipheed (Oct 4, 2007)

Nvm, I can't go anymore...
disregard..


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 14, 2007)

How disappointing


----------

